# Importation info please



## Garcelt (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiya! I'm currently in Ireland and planning to move to Spain in a few months time. My late farther had a (modern non-PC habit) which I also became interested in. Which leaves me needing some rather unusual advice! Right here goes: what is the safest way for me to import to Spain a small collection of pocket knives? There's also one or two larger ones (from our camping days). Some have great sentimental value - of when we used to go fishing. Consequently, I'd be loathed to have to sell them before my departure. Any good, ideally experienced-based advice would be most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Garcelt said:


> Hiya! I'm currently in Ireland and planning to move to Spain in a few months time. My late farther had a (modern non-PC habit) which I also became interested in. Which leaves me needing some rather unusual advice! Right here goes: what is the safest way for me to import to Spain a small collection of pocket knives? There's also one or two larger ones (from our camping days). Some have great sentimental value - of when we used to go fishing. Consequently, I'd be loathed to have to sell them before my departure. Any good, ideally experienced-based advice would be most welcome. Thanks!


Just bring them as part of your chattel, cannot see why anyone should object (or even check come to that)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Check the rules with your airline. Just call and ask if they don't have rules listed on their website. Mine wouldn't allow any knives or scissors with blades over 2 inches. I would have had to ship mine separately, so I left all my lovely knives and scissors behind. But if your airline doesn't allow them, this is an option for you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Check the rules with your airline. Just call and ask if they don't have rules listed on their website. Mine wouldn't allow any knives or scissors with blades over 2 inches. I would have had to ship mine separately, so I left all my lovely knives and scissors behind. But if your airline doesn't allow them, this is an option for you.


If moving here from Ireland I fancy the goods will be coming via road ?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

VFR said:


> If moving here from Ireland I fancy the goods will be coming via road ?


Why the question then? :confused2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Why the question then? :confused2:


My thoughts as well.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

AllHeart said:


> Why the question then? :confused2:


Because in some countries possession of a knife is illegal, sensible question in my view.


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

When leaving Poole or Portsmouth, the UK border agency has sometimes stopped us from boarding the ferry in order to do a swift check and one of their questions has been "Do you have any knives?" Naturally our answer has ranged from No to Only as part of our kitchen or dining requirements. It's never been taken any further but it could have been. We'd have been pretty disgruntled if we'd been stopped from bringing the knives that formed part of a 102 piece best cutlery set we'd just inherited!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Because in some countries possession of a knife is illegal, sensible question in my view.


And because if they are stopped it could be taken away and they don't want that to happen so they are checking out the possibilities.
I haven't got a clue where to look unfortunately. You could get in touch with ferry companies or removal firms directly...


----------



## LyndaT (Nov 21, 2013)

From Brittany Ferries


----------



## Garcelt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Further details*

Hiya folks. Many thanks for all the replies. I'll definitely be coming by air. Consequently, I'll be looking at alternative, safer ways to get my little collection there. If anyone has had dealings with a reliable courier company, regarding the dispatch of small, specialised parcels to Spain, any company names or further advice would be most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The hunting knives on sale at our local armería would be instantly banned in the UK. So it's not a problem owning them. I would just pack them up and ship them along with all your other belongings.

EDIT just read your last post. You want to ship knives but no other possessions? Strong smell of fish.


----------



## Garcelt (Apr 23, 2011)

*No fish smell!*

Let me explain. I have not yet fully thought about all that I'm going to take with me. Apart from some of the items that are of sentimental value. Being a state pensioner, I also do not have much in the way of valuable material possessions. That are worth shipping all the way from Ireland to Spain. Yet there are some items I'll have to consider. For example: I inherited quite a good collection of music from my late wife. As she was born in London - there's some rare, very collectable UK artists' work that I'll just simply have to keep. So, no - there's nothing fishy about this pensioner! lol!


----------

